# être à rejeter (être à + infinitif)



## paganpoetrynat

hola a todos
este es un texto sobre religión y laicismo

ils considèrent que l'Eglise et le catholicisme, en bloc, *sont à rejeter* et ils vont jusqu'à penser que si des catholiques ou des chrètiens tiennet un discours d'ouverture, .....

Consideran que la Iglesia y el catolicismo, en masa, .............. y llegan a pensar que silos católicos o los cristianos tienen un discurso de dialogo....
discours d'ouverture = discurso de apertura o de dialogo?
merci a tous


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- tienen que ser rechazados
- _ils vont jusqu'à penser_: y hasta / e incluso llegan a pensar

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Fredau

paganpoetrynat said:


> ils considèrent que l'*É*glise et le catholicisme, en bloc, *sont à rejeter* et ils vont jusqu'à penser que si des catholiques ou des chr*é*tiens tienne*n*t un discours d'ouverture, .....


----------



## Paquita

Las propuestas de Martine son perfectas...

Una variante = "se han de rechazar", pero no aporta nada más....


----------



## Dilsa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!!!!

Estoy traduciendo un texto del francés al español y noe stoy segura de haber entendido el significado de la siguiente frase:
 "Le professionel est le responsable de plein droit de la bonne exécution des obligations du contrat, *que celles-ci soient à exécuter* pas lui-même ou par d'autres prestataires de services".


Mi traducción es: 
"El profesional es el responsable con pleno derecho de la buena ejecución de las obligaciones del contrato, *tanto las que  debe ejecutar* él mismo o como las que deben ejecutar otros prestatarios de servicios".

Gracias a todos
à bientôt!


----------



## Domtom

Dilsa said:


> de plein droit


 
_de pleno derecho_



Dilsa said:


> *à exécuter* pas lui-même ou par d'autres prestataires


 
"pas lui-même" o _par lui-même_ 



Dilsa said:


> *tanto las que debe ejecutar* él mismo o como las que deben ejecutar otros prestatarios de servicios".


 
Yo creo que sí. Se puede decir con ligeras variaciones, por ejemplo:

_tanto las que deba ejecutar él mismo como las que atañen a los demás prestatarios de servicios_


----------



## lpfr

"El profesional es el responsable de derecho de la buena ejecución de las obligaciones del contrato, tanto las que sean a ejecutar por él mismo o como por las que sean a  ejecutar por otros prestatarios de servicios".

  No estoy seguro del término equivalente de "de plein droit". Significa que lo es por la ley en todo caso y que no puede eludirla o transferirla a otros. He puesto "de derecho", pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Dilsa

Domtom said:


> "pas lui-même" o _par lui-même_


  par lui-même

exusez-moi!!!

Yo lo he buscado en un diccionario jurídico español y dice que la expresión prefijada es "de pleno derecho"


----------



## Domtom

lpfr said:


> tanto las que sean a ejecutar por él mismo o como por las que sean a ejecutar por otros prestatarios de servicios".


 
Perdón, no estoy de acuerdo con esta construcción tipo "a + infinitivo", es galicismo, cuando el español ya dispone de sus propias estructuras.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mi propuesta:

Ante la Ley, el profesional es el responsable del cumplimiento de las obligaciones del Contrato, sean estas emprendidas por él mismo o por otros proveedores.


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> Perdón, no estoy de acuerdo con esta construcción tipo "a + infinitivo", es galicismo, cuando el español ya dispone de sus propias estructuras.


 Bueno Domtom, debes tener razón que la forma "a + infinitivo" es un galicismo en este caso. Pero no lo es en todos los casos.

  El problema es tratar de traducir guardando el (poco) sentido de la frase en francés. Esa frase debe haber sido escrita por un periodista y no por un abogado. No tiene ningún sentido decir que alguien "est responsable pour des tâches à faire". Puede ser responsable de que sean hechas y/o de su buena ejecución y de sus consecuencias, pero no de "las obligaciones a/por realizar".
  Podemos tratar de redactar ese párrafo de una manera correcta con respecto al derecho español, pero no será la traducción del párrafo original sino una nueva versión corregida.
  Probablemente lo que debería figurar en el texto es que el profesional es responsable de la ejecución de obligaciones tanto si es él quien la ejecuta como si las hace ejecutar por un subcontratista.  No se lo puede tener por responsable si no es él quien da la orden de ejecución.




Víctor Pérez said:


> Ante la Ley, el profesional es el responsable del cumplimiento de las obligaciones del Contrato, sean estas emprendidas por él mismo o por otros proveedores.



Por ejemplo, en la versión de Víctor, no está indicado quien ha dado la orden al otro proveedor de ejecutar obligaciones del contrato.

   Me repito: hay que decidirse si se traduce el texto original con sus incorrecciones o si se lo redacta de acuerdo con las normas del derecho español.  Imaginemos los tribunales con dos versiones diferentes de un mismo contrato.


----------



## Domtom

lpfr said:


> Bueno Domtom, debes tener razón que la forma "a + infinitivo" es un galicismo en este caso. Pero no lo es en todos los casos. [...]
> hay que decidirse si se traduce el texto original con sus incorrecciones o si se lo redacta de acuerdo con las normas del derecho español. Imaginemos los tribunales con dos versiones diferentes de un mismo contrato.


 
1) Me refería a este caso, claro. (Y tantos otros...)
2) Es un problema recurrente este. En mi caso, no suele serlo tanto, pues para las cosas que suelo traducir, gozo de una relativa libertad, los autores confían en mi (pobres...  ), lo cual significa que puedo corregir previamente el original ateniéndome al espíritu, y luego traducir. Mas vosotros, ¿qué soléis hacer ante un texto mal escrito? En principio, la norma general es traducir lo que se ve, y lo siento  por el autor que se equivoca o se expresa mal.
-


----------



## Michelange

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos:
Leo en una entrevista la siguiente frase:
"Qui écrira ce qui n'est pas à écrire? J'écris pour tous les lecteurs et pour tous les écrivains..."
La primera frase me desconcierta: ¿a qué equivale el "'est pas a écrire"? ¿Quién escribirá lo que no puede o no debe escribirse? ¿es posibilidad o es obligación?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En este caso: ¿Quién escribirá lo que no se debe escribir/lo que no ha de ser escrito?

  Otra idea: _lo que ya está escrito_. Se me ocurrió porque una tía mía decía a menudo: _no invente lo que ya está inventado_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jprr

Hola:
No estoy muy seguro por falta de (más) contexto, pero creo que también se podría entender como :
¿Quién va a escribir lo que no está por escribir?

Edit : cual sea la razón ... porque ya se escribió, o porque nadie necesita de que se escribe...


----------



## Michelange

Claro ésa es mi misma duda, que no tengo como primer idioma el francés: lo que no debe o puede escribirse o incluso lo que no está por escribir... Esperaré más opiniones, pero muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Otra posibilidad:

¿Quién *pondrá por escrito* lo que no se puede escribir?


----------



## swift

Michelange:

¿Podrías brindarnos algo más de contexto? Es difícil adivinar el sentido de la frase si no nos explicas a grandes rasgos de qué se trata la entrevista.

Salut J-P !

Comme quoi _il y a plus d'écrits vains que d'écrivains..._

À plus ,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Michelange said:


> "Qui écrira ce qui n'est pas à écrire? J'écris pour tous les lecteurs et pour tous les écrivains..."
> La primera frase me desconcierta.


 
Pues a mí, lo que casi me desconcierta es la segunda frase. Quiero decir, si no estuviese la segunda frase, la traducción de la primera no supondría mayor problema. La dificultad proviene de que la primera frase debiera tener algo que ver con la segunda pero, para ser sincero, yo no le veo el vínculo. A veces, en las entrevistas, la gente dice cosas "inteligentes" que nos dejan con la boca abierta más por desconcierto que por admiración... En ese caso, cualquiera de las propuestas anteriores sería perfecta, incluso esta: ¿quién se atreverá a escribir lo que no se debe escribir?

Sin fanatismo...


----------



## Pohana

Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿Quién *pondrá por escrito* lo que no se puede escribir?



Athos, me gusta tu opción, es elegante.


----------



## Michelange

Gracias a todos, pero sigo con la duda: ¿puede o debe? ¿Hay algo fijo en esto o simplemente es que valen las dos opciones?
Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Michelange said:


> sigo con la duda: ¿puede o debe? ¿Hay algo fijo en esto o simplemente es que valen las dos opciones?


 
Para mí, en este caso, todas las opciones valen, incluso las dos por las que preguntas.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola.....
Estoy buscando y rebuscando la mejor forma de expesar en castellano algo que no me resulta difícil de captar en francés, pero sin embargo...
El texto en cuestión trata del problema de la obra de arte, en la cual hay algo impensado, muy propio del escritor, pero que, no obstante, se abre a todo lo demás.
Dice: "Il ouvre [l'impensé de l'écrivain] sur _ce qui_, de tout temps, et pour chacun, _est à penser_ et sur ce qui, dans le présent, et par nous seul, est digne d'être interrogé".
La idea, la entiendo perfectamente; sin embargo, cada forma que se me ocurre de expresarla en castellano me resulta imperfecta.
Yo creo que "lo que está para pensar (desde siempre, y para todos, en contraste con lo que sólo en el presente y para todos es digno de ser interrogado)" es mejor opción que "lo que hay que pensar" o "lo que ha de pensarse/ser pensado". Incluso podría pensarse también en: "lo que es dado a pensar". Pero no logro decidirme.
¿Me sugerís algo, por favor?
Merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Te propongo "... sobre lo que ... da que pensar".


----------



## Cenimurcia

"ce qui est à penser" n'a-t-il pas le sens ici de "ce sur quoi nous devons penser"?


----------



## Nanon

Yo también lo entiendo así, Ceni.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Todos ustedes tienen razón, creo... Pero la expresión, a mi modo de ver, es bastante ambigua. Hay un matiz de "obligación", claro que sí, pero también está la idea de lo que es (dado) a pensar: "dar que pensar" también es una alternativa...


----------



## Vergari

Hola a todos:

Por aportar y sacudir más el tema, sugiero: 

... lo que está por pensar...

Porque expresa la "materia de pensamiento", la obligación y la disponibilidad. De hecho, lo veo como calcado de la expresión (_ceci est à faire_), de donde viene ese matiz de obligación que se pospone y que se plantea l'_impensé de l'écrivain_.

Me alejaría de "lo que está para pensar" que parece que sea la cabeza.

Espero haber ayudado

Saludos


----------



## ro4519

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola! estoy traduciendo un texto económico que habla de la organización de las empresas, y no sé muy bien cómo traducir lo siguiente:

La mise en oeuvre de formations pour les promoteurs d’initiatives doit être fondée sur des méthodologies spécifiques et les efforts dans leur conception SONT À SOUTENIR.

"La puesta en práctica de formaciones para los promotores de iniciativas ha de estar fundada sobre metodologías específicas, y los esfuerzos de su concepción están por decidirse" ?

no termino de saber cómo poder traducirlo

podrían ayudarme?


----------



## poldybloom

hola! 
no se trata de "decidir" esfuerzos, o sea "producirlos", lo que implica que no existan ya ; al contrario, se trata de "sostenerlos" (el sentido de "soutenir"), lo que implica que aquellos esfuerzos ya existen, pero hay que "seguir haciendo esfuerzos". Propongo :
"y los esfuerzos para concebirlas tienen que ser sostenidos"... Sin embargo, no me gusta mucho el verbo "sostener" – habrá otro, seguro, para expresar el apoyo continuo... )


----------



## BLANBLAN

me parece que se refiere más a alentar, fomentar...

por ejemplo: "..., y se deben fomentar los esfuerzos en desarrollarlas." pero espera otras opiniones.


----------



## poldybloom

"..., y se deben ALENTAR los esfuerzos en desarrollarlas." me parece bárbaro !


----------



## Jaime Bien

poldybloom said:


> ...lo que implica que aquellos esfuerzos ya existen, pero hay que "seguir haciendo esfuerzos"


 
Yo creo que va más por esta línea que propones, y en ese caso diría que los esfuerzos *deben/deberían mantenerse*.


----------



## poldybloom

"alentar" era bárbaro, pero "deben mantenerse" es buenísimo jajaja


----------



## ro4519

Muchas gracias! yo también estaba buscando un sinónimo más adecuado para "soutenir"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

O:
- deben ser respaldados

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Cintia&Martine said:


> - deben ser respaldados


De acuerdo con Martine. También:*...y se han de apoyar los esfuerzos para diseñarlas.*
Un saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

Ok, parece ser que la idea es más la de *apoyar* o *respaldar* que la de mantener. La única pega que veo es que ni apoyar ni respaldar esfuerzos me suena bien, en todo caso los esfuerzos son para apoyar o respaldar una iniciativa. Así que, a mi entender, habría que dar un giro a la frase.


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Apoyar los esfuerzos* me parece ser de uso corriente.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pues parece ser que sí, y por lo que veo, bastante, pero a mí particularmente me sigue sin gustar.


----------



## Ascasubi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Qué pasa si en una frase aparece être à + verb ? Mi ejemplo:

Toutes nos idées sur la vie _sont à reprendre_ à une époque où rien n'adhère plus à la vie.

¿El sentido es de deber? ¿_Todas las ideas sobre la vida deben retomarse_..?

Muchas gracias

Ascasubi


----------



## Ascasubi

O mejor: _Hay que _replantear todas las... 
¿Qué dicen?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

A mí me suena bien: "...han de retomarse..."


----------



## MBMC

Oui, être à + infinitif, pourrait se traduire par 'devoir être', la chose dont on parle est obligée d'être..... ! 
Merci!


----------



## Ascasubi

Merci bien!


----------

